
Show HN: I made a website to help manage tasks with service providers - phranger
https://www.swair.app
======
bryanrasmussen
Looks nice, but when you say manage tasks with service providers I think of
something like - managing something with AWS or some other cloud service - as
in an integration for major business services (probably because on HN), but
your examples are more down to earth, mow my lawn type thing.

If you actually are thinking of the first type of stuff, then should probably
provide some more in depth examples, if it is actually for your examples on
the landing page fair enough (like I said, being on HN I felt uncertain)

I

~~~
phranger
Thanks for the feedback. I was trying to distil the problem down to simpler
scenarios but can see now where you are coming from.

I'll be working on putting together more detailed examples. Thanks again!

------
raziel2p
Interesting concept, task/project management optimized for outside
collaboration - but it's not really clear to me in what way this is different
from any other project management tool where I've invited the people I'm
collaborating with.

~~~
phranger
thanks for the feedback. I was previously using sites like airtasker to handle
dealings with service providers and subcontractors but was also having more
in-depth exchanges with them about the work via email. So I tried to build a
site that can handle task management but can also facilitate payments once
tasks are done which is not something I have seen widely used.

I've also added the ability for service providers to put their offerings on
the site like a listings page for people to review and accept.

------
uday_nandam
This is great! One vertical you should consider exploring is accountants/tax
preparers working with their clients, they would love this!

You may need to talk more about your security if you want to pursue
opportunities with them

~~~
phranger
Thanks for the feedback! Definitely something I need to expand on.

~~~
uday_nandam
Additionally consider picking a few verticals and going deep with providing
examples for it.

It will help people wrap their head around how powerful your software can be
for their use case!

------
Pandabob
I have no comments on the product, but that landing page is slick. Congrats!

~~~
phranger
Cheers mate!

------
lemonlizzie
Nice!

